# Some of the Rail Trucks i have kit-bashed over the years.



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

They are all powered.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the Chevy. The welded bed rack looks great. What power blocks did you typically use?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Robert said:


> Love the Chevy. The welded bed rack looks great. What power blocks did you typically use?


Each truck has a different and custom built drive system basically consisting of a motor worm gear and geared axle. or some additional gearing in a couple of trucks. They weren't designed to be run continuously.
Here's a sample of one of the more odd drive systems.





And here is a modified bachmann 4-6-0 motor unit


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very creative and wonderful models!

I ended this summer with 2 plus I "prototyped" a 50's truck conversion. In this pic the truck is in front, followed by a NENG railtruck, and a Bachmann off-the-shelf truck.










The NENG truck is very pretty. The kits were made 10-20 years ago, and the gent who put this together did a really nice job. NENG wheels and pickups were useless, so I added proper wheels and wipers.










Incidentally, The NENG truck uses a small motor and a NWSL drive gearbox. Pretty simple stuff. You can get similar motors from inside an HO loco, or as spares from Aliexpress.com in China.










If anyone is looking for really small spoked wheels (like the ones on the this truck and the blue one above,) they came from Slaters Plastikard in the UK. Stainless tires on a nylon moulded wheel, and 45mm shouldered axles (if you ask - otherwise 32mm.)

Here's the Slaters catalog page with the small wheels. 1ft diameter at 1:19th scale is 12/19ths inch, or about 5/8ths inch.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Pete Thornton said:


> Very creative and wonderful models!
> 
> I ended this summer with 2 plus I "prototyped" a 50's truck conversion. In this pic the truck is in front, followed by a NENG railtruck, and a Bachmann off-the-shelf truck.
> 
> ...


Very cool!! I really like the dark Blue one!


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Very creative stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OldNoob said:


> I really like the dark Blue one!


Thanks. I liked the concept. However, when I looked underneath it turned out to be 1:19th scale, and the rear wheels ended up inside the frame rails! No reason that wouldn't work for a 3' gauge truck, but it seemed to work better as a std gauge rail-truck. I'll have to revisit it in a year or two - the truck has been sitting on my shelf for 20 years.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice looking trucks there


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

You certainly got some skills. Excellent work, my friend.


----------

